# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Can you recommend a demolisher in Melbourne?

## brettule

Need to partially demolish my house ready for the reno but have some wildly varying quotes. Can anyone recommende a reasonably priced demolition person in Melbourne?

----------


## plum

What side of town?

----------


## brettule

Brunswick, the inner north.

----------


## plum

I'll send a p.m.

----------


## Uncle Bob

http://www.renovateforum.com/f194/pl...sought-107452/
Hit up Jarrahfrog for his plumbers number  :Smilie:

----------


## brettule

> http://www.renovateforum.com/f194/pl...sought-107452/
> Hit up Jarrahfrog for his plumbers number

  Plumber? I was after a demolition bloke.

----------

